# Thank Yous Are In Order!



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

PLEASE take a minute to email your Senator for the vote on SB-2235. It was a squeaker and may come back tomorrow. Ask them to hold their NO vote on this bill if it is reconsidered.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> ETREE ALERT-1-31-11
> 
> SB-2235 (to expand nonresident waterfowl hunting) was defeated on the Senate floor Monday, Jan 31 by a vote of 21 YEA -- 25 NAY.
> 
> ...


As long as you are thanking those 25 good Senate NO votes today, ask for a NO vote on SB-2225 when it hits the floor tomorrow. :bop:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the update Dick.  The first vote was fantastic, and thanks to those I contacted whom in-turn contacted their Senator's. :beer: 
Now I will need to contact them again to keep the NO VOTE going for any type of reconsideration. :bop: I also need to get busy contacting my district 32 people for the hearings and voting coming up during the rest of the week. eace:

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

These ND Senators deserve our thanks for defeating SB-2225. Please take a minute to do so.

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]


----------



## lexybam (Nov 23, 2011)

SB-2235 (to expand nonresident waterfowl hunting) should not be allowed to pass into the bill. The senators are really trying to cast there no vote on it. They won the first battle, but they need to stand their grounds by not allowing this to take effect any time it resurfaces in the house.


----------

